# Resolve Death Match Round 2!



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

OK, we still have three ties in the second round of the death match. We're going to resolve just those three battles here in this thread. Every one post who you think would win, and why. Try to be persuasive of others. At the end of the day, I'll review this thread and adjust the matches accordingly.

Waylander v. Drizzt:

I vote for Waylander. The guy is fast, deadly, and extremely smart. He's always playing the game ten steps ahead of everyone else. He's deadly with a variety of weapons, and by the time your realize that he's ahead of you and you've blundered into a trap, it's over. 

Dresden v. Dumbledore:

Based on the way the magics are presented in the books, I think Dresden is more powerful. The sheer energy he is able to harness, the destructive forces. At least in the presentation, it eclipses what Dumbledore is shown to do. 

Buffy v. Conan:

Buffy should be every bit as strong, physically, as Conan, since he's a normal human (though a powerful one, physically). More than that, if you simply look at the various creatures she has defeated, you're getting to a power level well above anything shown in the Conan stories.

What say the rest of you?


----------



## Chilari (May 22, 2012)

I won't vote in the Dresden vs Dumbledore one because I'm not familiar with Dresden.

I will vote for Waylander because he's badass and he always gets his target, usually when the target has little idea they are a target and certainly when they are least expecting it.

Buffy because she's superhuman and has defeated some pretty tough critters and won't let anything stand in her way. She's died twice, for Pete's sake! Also she is kickass awesome.


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

Chilari: this death match made me start re-watching the Buffy seasons on Netflix


----------



## Chilari (May 22, 2012)

I should do that. It's ages since I've watched Buffy.


----------



## Ankari (May 22, 2012)

@Steerpike.  I just looked up Elric and now I am intrigued.  So this series will be on my reading list after I read Orb Sceptre Throne.

As a side note, does Elric's sword remind you of Dragnipur carried by Anomander Rake from the Malazan series?


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

Ankari:

When I first read Malazan I certainly thought of Stormbringer when Dragnipur came up, though I think Stormbringer is probably the more fearsome sword, and the fact that Elric doesn't always have complete control over it means things can go wrong


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 22, 2012)

I vote for Waylander and Buffy, just because they sound better than their rivals even if I do not really know them- Now, I do not know Dresden at all and I would vote for Dumbledore because I like HP, but please tell me what kind of stuff Dresden is capable of doing and maybe I will vote for him just to help decide the match =)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 22, 2012)

The only one where I really know both characters is the first, and I voted for Waylander.  If Drizz't gets close enough, Waylander is screwed, but I don't think that would happen.

Edit: Quick idea: if we end up doing a fighter's death match like we talked about, I think we should include a quick blurb about the character.  Just weapons, race, fighting style, etc.  It seems like that would fix a bit of the problem with people not  knowing anything about the characters.


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

OK, we'll give Waylander and Buffy the victories. There are enough votes for them at this point to justify that. As for Dumbledore v. Dresden, I'll wait for more input, and if it isn't resolved this evening I'll roll some dice to simulate the randomness that tilts the battle one way or another!

(and for the record, Elric would own Gandalf and the Lady would slaughter Beowulf, who was after all killed by poison from a dragon)


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 22, 2012)

Dresden sounds like he can blow up entire cities according to Steerpike, kind of very destructive Magic so I will vote for Dresden after all... even though I think that Dumbledore would transfigure him into a ferret in no time =)


----------



## Steerpike (May 22, 2012)

I don't know about whole cities. He can blow stuff up and has done his share of damage in Chicago, but he never levels the whole place


----------

